# Salt/Sand mixture



## Brownboots (Mar 23, 2011)

Just seeing what other people use as a salt to sand mixture when customers what mix treatments. I mix 3 yards of salt to 10 yards of sand (30%). If need be I will add some more salt if it's real icey. I'm trying to get away from mix treatment but some clients won't budge. I tell them up front that it's a 30% mix and if they want the ratio higher then the cost is going to be higher. It's just tough trying to keep the cost down for the client but on the other hand maker sure the account is safe.


----------



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

i do a skidloader bucket of sand, to 1 bag salt


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

If your getting a good rate for your sand dont bother pushing the customer too hard to change.
Yes the salt would work better but sand is alot less money upfront to stock and with the salt mixed in your offering them what they want. I use your mix at 2 of my factory / trucking yard locations. The only upselling factor to the salt might be if its a location where there is alot of foot traffic into the building because with salt it wont track in that mess like sand does. Just a thought.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Brownboots;1308585 said:


> Just seeing what other people use as a salt to sand mixture when customers what mix treatments. I mix 3 yards of salt to 10 yards of sand (30%). If need be I will add some more salt if it's real icey. I'm trying to get away from mix treatment but some clients won't budge. I tell them up front that it's a 30% mix and if they want the ratio higher then the cost is going to be higher. It's just tough trying to keep the cost down for the client but on the other hand maker sure the account is safe.


Not trying to be a jerk but that's not 30%. You have 13 yards total and 3 of them are salt. That's 23%. If you had 1 yard of sand and 1 yard of salt your calculations would be 100%.

We mix 2 yards of sand to 1 yard of salt. That's 33%.


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

Midtown,
Where do you get your western plows from? and how do you like them?
I live in Peterborough
Also where did you get your Ebling? and how do you like it?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

ry_rock;1308641 said:


> Midtown,
> Where do you get your western plows from? and how do you like them?
> I live in Peterborough
> Also where did you get your Ebling? and how do you like it?


What are you looking for?


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

I am looking for my first plow for my 2003 2500 dodge, unless someone can convince me not to likely a V blade


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I was thinking of selling my V from my 07 GMC. It's not worth you buying it since you would have to buy a mount and maybe some wiring. Kijiji is a good place to look. If your buying new, cross border shopping is always an option.


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

Likely go new, don't want to run into issues with a used one and I am planning on keeping if for a while...not a short term purchase


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I used to mix it as light as 10 to 1. I was doing a few gravel roads, and needed to use as little salt as possible while providing immediate traction from the sand. Plus some of my accounts were just happy to see color. 


Color = safe. Apparently. To the academic sector anyway.....


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

locally u could call evergreen johndeere in Orono
if u want to contact me maybe we can work a deal on something I have 
Trailersplus is also in peterborough.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

2cor I guess you could say seeing is believing. Does that fall under the customer is always right ? Lol.


----------



## Dewey (Feb 1, 2010)

I use a 15 yard sand to 1 yard salt... I have it in a covered builbing works fine for me...


----------

